# Madone 5.2 08 model and largest tyre size tried



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi does anybody know the maximum tyre size they have managed to squeeze onto the bike that will run without hitting the frame. 25's are fine but I am looking to see if a 28mm will go but do not have that size to try. 32's are too big. So has anybody managed a 28mm and which make? This just for the horrible weather at the moment!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

disney said:


> Hi does anybody know the maximum tyre size they have managed to squeeze onto the bike that will run without hitting the frame. 25's are fine but I am looking to see if a 28mm will go but do not have that size to try. 32's are too big. So has anybody managed a 28mm and which make? This just for the horrible weather at the moment!


I haven't tried, but I seriously doubt you would get a 28 to fit. Even a small diameter 28.

On recommendation from my LBS this past winter, I am trying Specialized's "All Condition" Armadillos in 25s on my winter bike. I must say I am very impressed with them. This includes riding on everything from dry roads to wet, heavy snow covered roads to occasional icy spots and side of the road ice. 

Also, a wider tire is not necessarily going to give you a better feel for the road either. It is the ability of the tire to maintain contact with the pavement that does that, and in some respects narrow slicks do that better than anything else. (Studs work great simply because their contact points are very small and they dig through the crud and ice to the pavement below) but you would never fit studded tires on a Madone or pretty much any carbon racing frame/fork.

Also be careful with the wider and larger diameter tires on a carbon racing frame/fork that is not designed for larger tires. The tendency to pick up road grit (sand and debris) in the winter coupled with a tight fitting tire is going to eat through the clear coat on the frame/fork at those close contact points. I speak from experience there.

HTH
zac


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I have some of the armadillos in 32's on my winter hack and some hardcase bonty's in 25 on the madone but really like the armadillos as they seem to not pick up a porcupine layer of embedded flints etc hence my quest to see if a 28 goes. As for the varnish coat I now have something else to worry about on my precious number one bike.


----------

